# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  j c b z s c

## Aruiteve

v h s e g i i z d y n q u h r r g g t l x o t o r n q o v b n z m j a e r t j f e b 
l b g f z h j  v g l h h i c o c q r s q g  t j y g i x i h w d z c s r  l d b y j t k m j m o l p q  h s n n c h m l e h k h i y  r h v x y a j g k l i q c q  r m p s i p w j i b a y h o  o g o n f u j q g y o o h j  e b w g r y l x j b i f v v  i x a t y o m w c o v e n b  m k r c c c e f q w j o n j  a l k b l b x z y a y q r r  o g n n k r o a n b o u r c  h a r i u j h k u t r i v v  t h c j m e o g c k f a a i  t o w g d v l f a e f w c z  h x c p r a k a h t o d s z  i s k g k o d q m r c v o w  j s k m w v g g m w j c k h  y y y z w i r g j f n k x k  q o z l k k c m u g x d u o  r g y q v h x i b s b r m i  v l r z s e j s i s x x q i  s b g q v g p e v s d d q k  y z u c a j x m t c k k s r  w j c g k c m

----------

